# ¿Amplificador con 80 Vcc?



## l_007 (Jun 8, 2006)

hola, estoy armando un amplificador, el de pablin: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm pero veo que necesita un voltaje de 80 vcc??  .
se puede echar a andar con 20 o 30? que puedo hacer...gracias, un saludo


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 9, 2006)

Buenas! antes que nada te comento que unos amigos mios armaron el circuito y no les andubo muy bien, por que tubieron que ajustar los valores de resistencia de varios de lso transistores para poder lograr un buen estado de equilibrio, y al final nunca andubo muy bien que digamos (bastante ruido y saturaba antes de entregar la potencia max) y para la fuente es asi, 80V de continua, no te queda otra que conseguir un transformador de unos 55 o 56 V y unos 2 A, mis amigos lo armaron ellos al transformador por q sino salia muy caro, sino puedes probar usando una fuente duplicadora o triplicadora con un transformador de menos tension pero mas corriente (en la parte de documentos creo q hay un tutorial sobre como son estas fuentes que esta muy bien explicado)


----------



## l_007 (Jun 9, 2006)

ok, gracias...a ver si armo mejor otro por que es para el lunes... lo necesito como amplificador de potencia para la salida de un modulador am y uno banda base. Alguna idea? ya tengo uno pero no saca una señal a mas de 100 metros, necesito al menos uno de 50 w para que levante se supone a 5 KM. gracias y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 10, 2006)

La verdad que mucho del tema de lo que queres amplificar no se  (recien estoy dando mis primeros pasos en radiofrecuencia con osciladores colpits jeje) pero si cualquier aplificador de potencia te sirve, te puedo recomendar el del TDA7294 en puente que esta en la misma pagina de pablin. Yo lo arme y la verdad q anda muy bien. Tiene bajos niveles de ruido y si le pones un buen disipador podes sacarle un poco ams de potencia. Ademas se alimenta con +-24V y una corriente de unos 2A, por lo q con un transformador de unos +-18V y 3A anda barbaro.


----------



## bugs_carlos (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola como estan soy nuevo en esto y pues kisiera saber si existe alguna pagina o no se si alguin me puede ayudar a armar un amplificador para salida de CUATRO (04) parlantes y pues minimo un BAJO bueno haber si me mandan porfavor el circuito para poder armarlo mi msn es  bugs_carlos@hotmail.com les agradesco gracias..


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola, ya se de que amplificador hablas, el clasico hecho con transistores 2n3904, 2n3906 y los de potencia, 2n3055.

Bueno, he de decirte que yo monte ese amplificador en protoboard y no valia nada 

En respuesta a lo que te sujeria Ivan, tambien he montado ese circuito, ese funciona, no esta mal, pero la relacion entre disipacion de calor, consumo y potencia no es muy buena.

Si realmente quieres algo cañero te recomiendo los hibridos. Los hibridos son amplificador de potencia que algunos llegan hasta 70W, en la pagina de pablin sale un montaje obsoleto hecho con hibridos, del estilo STK.

El STK084 es un amplificador de potencia hibrido de 50W RMS, o sea un pepino, tambien tienes la opcion de colocar dos de esos en complementacion, por lo que tendrias 100W con dos montajes.

Otra caracteristica buena de los hibridos es su alimentacion, a diferencia de los TDA, con un puente de diodos y dos condensadores ya funcionan, cosa que los TDA necesitas estabilizar la tension con integrados del tipo LM.

EL montaje, sencillo, 6 resistencias y 5 condensadores, alimentacion maxima 70V. 

Por cierto, si lo hsaces, compra un transformador con toma media, y de alli saca la masa para el montajes.

La unica pega de los hibridos es que necesitan una masa (punto 0) real, sacada del transformador sino no funcionan. POr lo demas yo los encuentro muy fiables.

Poniendo STK084 pdf en google accedes al datasheet del hibrido que te he comentado, el orden de patillas es de 1 a 10 de izquierda a derecha mirandolo de frente, te lo digo porque en su datasheet no lo pone 

Espero haberte ayudado, saludos


----------

